# Kroger mudbugs



## jamesb (May 3, 2009)

This week the local Kroger store had live crawfish for $.99lb. Picked up 6lbs... Boiled 'em up and me and the 2 kids had a snack... Here is my portion.


----------



## alblancher (May 3, 2009)

Wow,

Great price,  we are paying 1.39 raw, 1.88 boiled at the local vendor. 

Al


----------



## richoso1 (May 3, 2009)

Great pics my friend, and a nice price to pay for such a tasty treat. Reminds me of some late nights in The Big Easy. It's all good my friend.


----------

